# Baker21 vs Vauxhall Astra MK5 (Pre-Sale Detail)....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well...........:wave:

It's been a while so apologies but this has mainly been to due to the poor conditions that we have been having in the UK of late, this detail was delayed due to poor conditions but eventually managed to face the 'great outdoors' to complete this Pre-Sale Detail on my friends Vauxhall Astra MK5............:car:

Now as this detail finds me on the road and out in the elements, the weather wasn't too clever and I had plenty to do during the day so the images aren't as in depth as normal but hopefully you will be able to appreciate the amount of time spent on this detail............:detailer:

So, I arrived on site out in the sticks to find this Vauxhall Astra MK5 ready for some TLC:












































































































































































As you can see, just needs some TLC, pretty dirty but nothing to worry about, or at least that's what I thought..........

*The Detail Process:*

Now the aim of the detail was to achieve as much as possible in one day, for me the wheels and the paintwork are always the main focus but I agreed to give the interior and engine bay a quick spruce up within the time frame of the day..........

So, first job on the list was to get the first wheel off and onto the RiMat:










The wheel was rinsed, then had some Megs Wheel Brightener applied, this was left to dwell and then aggitated with a dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt and an AG Wheel Brush, this was then rinsed and an application of Iron-X was applied. This was left to dwell and aggitated with the AG Wheel Brush, thenn rinsed. Next up an application of AS Tardis, this was left to dwell and all tar removed with a Microfibre Cloth. The same process was repeated on the front of the wheel and left it looking as follows:



















I then turned my attention to the wheel arch which seemed to have plenty of mud on it:










This was rinsed and then some Megs APC was applied and aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush, this was rinsed and I also applied some AS Tardis, specifially to the exhaust which was also aggitated with a scourer, a final rinse left me with the following:










The wheel was then re-fitted and torqued up correctly:










The same process was completed on all the other wheels and here are a couple of images of a front arch - Before:










After:










With all the wheels completed the car then looked as follows:




























As a slight side note at this point I thought I would show that even a 'detailer's' daily doesn't stay clean in the UK's current climate:




























My motor hasn't been touched since this detail but incredibly the car still sheets water with all this dirt sat on top:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249135

Back onto the Astra and it was time to wash the paintwork, snow foam first with some Elite Snow Foam which was left to dwell:



















During this period all shuts, petrol cap and engine bay was treated to some Megs APC aggitated with a Detailer Brush.

Next up the car was rinsed and re-foamed and then washer using the 2BM and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:










'Pad Pose' - Looks like something out of 'Total Recall':










The car was then rinsed and looked a lot better already:










All lower panels and rear arches including the tailgate was covered in tar so I applied some AS Tardis over all of these areas:



















The car was then rinsed and then clayed using Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and some Megs Last Touch as lube.

I then rinsed the car again and with the overcast conditions allowed it to dry mostly itself........:thumb:

At this point I decided to do all the interior as I was worried as it got later I would struggle to see inside the car to make an impression.

George was bought out into action along with a Megs Slide Lock Brush, Megs APC and plenty of Microfibre Cloths. I vacced the car and dusted everywhere, now ideally all the interior seats need to be wet vacced but I didn't have time to complete this so spot cleaned the seats and hoped they would dry out for the final images.........

With the time now moving on and the paintwork dry it was time to tape up a few key areas with some 3M tape and get out the Makita........:buffer:










As you can see the car was heavily swirled:














































As you can see the swirls were robbing the car of it's deep glossy blue finish and as always with time against me I had to come up with a one stage enhancement that would add depth to the final finsh........:buffer:

With my reliable combo of 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and Megs 205 I managed to achieve the following:




























As can be seen, deeper RDS still remained but this was a great improvement for a single stage enhancement and I therefore continued around the car with this combination moving onto the bonnet, you will see in this image that there is a hazy line in the bonnet, I have polished the left hand side and if you look at the halogen's on the leading edge of the bonnet you can see the difference:










Here you can see a rough 50/50:










Side polished:










Un-polished:










A while later on I managed to get onto the tailgate, here is an image after polishing the left hand side and you will see some RDS marks remain:










However compared to a right hand side:










With time now moving on and the light fading fast I had to get cracking so only a few more process images I am afraid........

The tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush:










The wheel arch liners were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










I then sealed the paintwork and wheels with some FK1000P using a UFO Applicator:










All Exterior and Interior Glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner:










Finally the engine bay was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant.

*The Results:*
















































































































































































































As you can see with the low temperatures the interior hadn't quite dried out and it's safe to say that for both the interior and paintwork another day could easily have been spent on these areas........

The car looks like a completely different colour in the flesh and sadly at 5.30pm in overcast conditions the final images may not show the car off in all it's glory........

Nice to be out and about though getting stuck in and hopefully this car will find a new owner that will be happy with it, mechanically it's sound and want's for nothing, a clean example and for anyone that is interested or know's of anyone that may be interested in this car then please let me know.........:wave:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work Si, well done for braving the elements!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work as always sir :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great turnaround Simon :thumb:

Looks a much nicer colour in the afters.

PS You say in third last line "The *cat* looks"


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

great work on the wheel arches


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic :thumb:

It will definitely help the owner get more £££ when selling.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Great work as always.

No pics of the little helper in the cold??? :argie::argie::doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice turn around there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

great turn around


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and good to see people getting out and about .
the daily looks lovely


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff mate, wouldn't think he'll have much trouble getting rid of it.

Nice to see you do an interior for once:wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great turnaround there, this car is going to have no problems selling, great work on the engine bay.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Cracking work mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Great turnaround Simon :thumb:
> 
> Looks a much nicer colour in the afters.
> 
> PS You say in third last line "The *cat* looks"


Good spot Will, edited.......:thumb:



Serious said:


> Great work as always.
> 
> No pics of the little helper in the cold??? :argie::argie::doublesho


'Little Helper', I am afraid I no longer have one.....



bazz said:


> great job fella and good to see people getting out and about .
> the daily looks lovely


Thanks for the comment's on the daily, not sure if you have seen this thread but it may be of some interest:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249135



Chris_Z4 said:


> Good stuff mate, wouldn't think he'll have much trouble getting rid of it.
> 
> Nice to see you do an interior for once:wave:


:lol:

Says the man who details in a big warm workshop........

Having said that, this day was nothing compared to our 'Extreme Detail'.......:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, should be much easier to sell one now....

Your car is minging however, hang your head in shame! :lol: 

Looks very low these days, you on air now!??!?!!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good, should be much easier to sell one now....
> 
> Your car is minging however, hang your head in shame! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Crawford and I will hang my head in shame, I am hoping however to give it it's first wash since the G-Techniq application this weekend if I am lucky.........

As for it being lower, nope, may just be the contours of the surface it's sat on?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Simon


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta say Simon, your work is the reason I started coming to DW. Don't ask how and why! 

Love your work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

j1ggy said:


> Gotta say Simon, your work is the reason I started coming to DW. Don't ask how and why!
> 
> Love your work!


Not sure how to respond to that........

I hope you coming on here was a good thing and I also hope my posts have been of some use to you...........:wave:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always..


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

@Simon
Well, I was in the market for a new car and was looking at Superb MK2, looking at different options in interior and then found a link somewhere to your work on mk2 sedan back in july 2010. if I remember correctly. And been following your work ever since. Mostly because I was amazed at how similar our method of work is. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

j1ggy said:


> @Simon
> Well, I was in the market for a new car and was looking at Superb MK2, looking at different options in interior and then found a link somewhere to your work on mk2 sedan back in july 2010. if I remember correctly. And been following your work ever since. Mostly because I was amazed at how similar our method of work is. :thumb:


Fair play then mate, did you buy a Superb MK2 in the end?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job dude


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually, I haven't. I bought a 2003 A4 Avant.  Owned a Megane mk2 (bought it new) which I had to sell due to lack of space. Was fine until I decided to break my neck. Two kids + wife and a Maltese puppy. 

But its a temporary solution, until I pay off the remaining 16 months on a lease. Then I'll have a go at buying a new vehicle. But, after living with an Audi I don't think its going to be anything else. 

Cheers!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

j1ggy said:


> Actually, I haven't. I bought a 2003 A4 Avant.  Owned a Megane mk2 (bought it new) which I had to sell due to lack of space. Was fine until I decided to break my neck. Two kids + wife and a Maltese puppy.
> 
> But its a temporary solution, until I pay off the remaining 16 months on a lease. Then I'll have a go at buying a new vehicle. But, after living with an Audi I don't think its going to be anything else.
> 
> Cheers!


Audi A4 Avant then, nice and detailed Audi's now and they are very nice motor's, all the best with it and sorry to hear about the neck.............:doublesho


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha, ha, I didn't break it!  I "broke my neck" by getting married and having two kids, all in two years time! When you're on a roll, you're on a roll! 

You made me smile there!


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

great work, I bet the car must be sold quick after you finished..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

j1ggy said:


> Ha, ha, I didn't break it!  I "broke my neck" by getting married and having two kids, all in two years time! When you're on a roll, you're on a roll!
> 
> You made me smile there!


Whoops, need to read before I reply....:lol:



h4rn said:


> great work, I bet the car must be sold quick after you finished..


Don't think he has advertised it yet......


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Really enjoy your write ups , I think it's your attention to detail that sets you apart eg removing wheels, cleaning arches. Thanks for your posts:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Astra looking very sharp guys great turn around,how do you find the hyper dressing durability and finish?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

spyder said:


> Really enjoy your write ups , I think it's your attention to detail that sets you apart eg removing wheels, cleaning arches. Thanks for your posts:thumb:


Appreciate that post a lot, it's so much easier to clean wheels when they are off and doesn't take that long IMHO, I'm glad my posts are of some interest......:thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Astra looking very sharp guys great turn around,how do you find the hyper dressing durability and finish?


Hyper Dressing is a good product in that you can gear the finish with the dilution ratio to your preference, I think it's durable but this depends massively on the road and whether conditions.....


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Si 

As always another excellent writeup - how you manage to pull a detail like this off in a day is untrue, (i've got to start quickening up my process) 

well done mate

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JMAPUK said:


> Si
> 
> As always another excellent writeup - how you manage to pull a detail like this off in a day is untrue, (i've got to start quickening up my process)
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason and the detail is what it is, it's not perfect and it's a good deep clean detail with a quick enhancment of the paintwork, perfect for selling.........:thumb:


----------

